# surrey pets smashed item, help?



## new beardie owner (Nov 18, 2011)

i ordered a few things off surrey pets whiched i recieved today in two boxes the 1st box everything was fine and bubble wrapped in the 2nd was just a hobby colorado rock which was all smashed up like its been dropped 20 times all it had was a thin piece of polystyrene on top no bubble and nothing on the bottom so im guessing this is why, what should i do ,i emailed them bout an hour but no reply yet?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Ring them


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Phone them, I feel its always better to speak to people than email.


----------



## new beardie owner (Nov 18, 2011)

havent got a house gotta wait till my girlfriend gets in use the mobile just didnt wanna wait till 5 .


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

give them chance to reply? 

:whistling2:


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

To be fair you should have phoned them before posting anything on a forum. Accidents happen and it is probably not their fault.: victory:


----------



## new beardie owner (Nov 18, 2011)

im not moaning im happy with the sevice it is just the first time i had to return anything and was unsure what to do?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I had this happen. Phoned them and sent a picture of the damaged item and they sent me a new one out but being the bank holiday i decided to go for a refund as the item was needed so had to get it elsewhere. Was happy with the service though :no1:


----------



## new beardie owner (Nov 18, 2011)

i just sent them some pics by email, i think they just forgot to add the polystyrene at the bottom of the box and maybe bubble wrap as this was in a box on its own all my other items are fine and came very fast.


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

henry415 said:


> To be fair you should have phoned them before posting anything on a forum. Accidents happen and it is probably not their fault.: victory:


And why is that?


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm sure they will get to it and be in contact soon they probably best to try and ring them if you can


----------



## lizard-lady99 (Jul 25, 2010)

new beardie owner said:


> i ordered a few things off surrey pets whiched i recieved today in two boxes the 1st box everything was fine and bubble wrapped in the 2nd was just a hobby colorado rock which was all smashed up like its been dropped 20 times all it had was a thin piece of polystyrene on top no bubble and nothing on the bottom so im guessing this is why, what should i do ,i emailed them bout an hour but no reply yet?


You sent an email at 11.09am and I replied at 11.26am asking you to send photos. When I received the photos I then asked about the packaging and at 12.59pm I informed you that a new one was being despatched today and I would ensure that it was packed carefully for you. 

I do not feel that I could have dealt with this any quicker for you.

Tracey 
Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Dannyk79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad to hear it is sorted...
Sounds like surrey pet supplies operate a top service..i Will have to check them out 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

stevier said:


> And why is that?


Out of common courtesy, give the company a chance to give their response, after all, it may not be their fault. Manners I would call it. As it happens the company responded well and in a speedy and professional manner. They turned a bad experience into a positive one and good advertisement for them. 
Well done Surrey!:no1:


----------



## Romski (Dec 2, 2007)

*Arcadia light unit from Surrey supplies.*

Last week my electronic controller for the T5 failed. I am an engineer that specialises for installation of equipments into aircraft. I have seen many modes of failures and even more human misreporting of cause and action. 

I checked the unit with a spare lamp, I checked the fuse, I checked the euro to Uk conversion plug because they have a design weakness that sometimes causes open contacts. I was satisfied that the unit was faulty. I emailed them and Arcadia and received a prompt reply requesting to return it. They had consulted with Arcadia. Upon arrival it was found to be working miraculously. I have seen intermittent failures in such items. It is well protected and as per aircraft kit it is encapsulated for environmental protection. We talked and they were polite enough not to call me a moron.

Today a new unit arrived. In the first instance the plug design has been changed showing continuing design imrovement.
I tried the spare lamp and it worked I did worry that maybe the second lamp had failed also.

The point of all this is that sometimes failures occur that cannot be explained easily - if at all. The measure of good service is not the problem but how the problem is dealt with. In my mind I could not have asked for better service and credit goes to Ella for her professional response. 

Incidentally the tube was tripple packed. 

Thank you.

Rom


----------



## danstar33 (Apr 13, 2012)

just goes to show. we have a delivery driver come to the family business to collect parcels etc and he says NOT to even buy the fragile tape because it is like a challenge for the guys at the depo. our postmen/courriers are appauling! obviously they arent all out to smash our post but still /:
:devil::gasp:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

danstar33 said:


> just goes to show. we have a delivery driver come to the family business to collect parcels etc and he says NOT to even buy the fragile tape because it is like a challenge for the guys at the depo. our postmen/courriers are appauling! obviously they arent all out to smash our post but still /:
> :devil::gasp:


 They need sacking! And a good slap!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Since using Inter-Link we have found them to be the best courier so far that we have used.
Not perfect but no courier will ever be.


----------

